
Earth’s Orbiting Junkyard Threatens the Space Economy - ayanai
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-02-27/earth-s-orbiting-junkyard-threatens-the-space-economy
======
hourislate
Joe Rogan had Niel degrasse Tyson on for a talk (2 hours)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PhHtBqsGAoA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PhHtBqsGAoA)

I was quite surprised when he said we close ourselves off from space travel
because of the garbage heap floating around us (at around 1:45 of the video).

NASA Orbital Debris Program

[https://www.orbitaldebris.jsc.nasa.gov/](https://www.orbitaldebris.jsc.nasa.gov/)

